# Can get corydoras???



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

I am thinking about starting a 10 gallon tank. Im going to put a couple of gold apple snails in it. i was wondering if I could also put in 3 corydora catfish in with them. Would 3 corydoras and a couple of applesnails overstock the tank?? I dont want to overstock it. I also read that corydoras like to be put in groups, which is why I would get three. so is this setup ok??? Thanks for replying. :?:


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

i think you'll be ok, but try to get the dwarf or pigmy cories. they stay smaller.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Depending on the corys you plan on getting and how many applesnails, it should be ok. Panda corys stay really small, less then 2". I have peppered corys but they get a little larger around 2.75" each. I would get 3. Most people will tell you that they need 5 or 6 but if they are the only fish in a tank with snails, there is no need for safety in numbers and 3 corys will be just fine. I have 3 with 2 otos and 4 glolight tetras and all are doing great. My glolights spawned in this set up (20 gal with lots of plants) and either the corys or the otos did as well, but the eggs fungused so I never found out who the parents were. But that should prove that 2 or 3 corys or otos will do fine if they feel secure.


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

oh i just did some research and found that the gravel in my aquarium the snails. could i put lemon tetras in with my cory catficsh instead or would this be too much?


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2005)

the gravel what?


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

the gravel would scratch the snails. srry


----------



## sumpthinfishy (Jan 21, 2005)

I'm no expert, but I have 14 apple snails of varying size. The tanks have gravel and none seem to have been bothered. As a matter of fact, I have two clutches of eggs from the one breeding sized female. So, I think they're happy. 

I also read for stocking, that you should allow 2.5 gallons per snail. 

Just my experience and reading. Hope it helps!


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

that might be too much, seeing as tetras should be in a school of 6 or more leaving probably just enough for maybe 3 small cories or 1-2 snails.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

because corys and tetras need soft and acidid water, it is extremely hard to keep the snails in good condition. If the water gets too acidid, their shells can get holes, etc.
IMO corys should be kept in groups of 6 or more.


----------



## BobC (Feb 1, 2005)

I would stick to some of the smaller cories.

Corydora pygmaeus (one of my favorite) the pygmy cory. You could put about 6 - 8 of these in a 10 gallon easily. They are a great school and fun to watch. They only get to be about 1 inch long at maximum.

Corydoras habrousus is another good small cory. The are 1 to 1 1/2 inch max. So probably 4 to 6 of these guys would work.

Bob C.


----------



## CoryOto (Oct 17, 2008)

Pac-Man said:


> I am thinking about starting a 10 gallon tank. Im going to put a couple of gold apple snails in it. i was wondering if I could also put in 3 corydora catfish in with them. Would 3 corydoras and a couple of applesnails overstock the tank?? I dont want to overstock it. I also read that corydoras like to be put in groups, which is why I would get three. so is this setup ok??? Thanks for replying. :?:


I currently have 3 _Corydoras panda_ in a 10 gal. but am looking to add 3 more. I also have some Silvertip Tetras in that tank. 

I think you could satisfactorily keep 6 Pandas in your tank, so long as you are diligent about water changes (I do 1/4 partials every 3 days or so). I don't know what bio-load the applesnails might add, but I have pond snails in my tank too. Frequent water changes and good filtration are the key to healthy fish.


----------

